
Show HN: Building a “Babel Fish”, realtime translation of voice calls - aaronbasssett
https://www.nexmo.com/blog/2018/03/14/speech-voice-translation-microsoft-dr/
======
bhhaskin
This looks neat, but I wish there was an example video or something. I have no
idea what this sounds like or the quality, and I am not going to go through a
long tutorial to find out.

------
nwellinghoff
This is cool, what kind of lag times are you experiencing?

------
caio1982
Hi Aaron, this looks like a tutorial link and not a Show HN done by you. Did I
get it wrong?

~~~
aaronbasssett
I worked with the author on getting it published and the code is on GitHub
(linked from the post) for people to try it out, sorry if that doesn't meet
the requirements. Should I have posted the Github link directly?

